# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ عبد الله بن زيد آل محمود

## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الشيخ عبد الله بن زيد آل محمود

     هو العالم العامل الشريف عبد الله بن زيد بن عبد الله بن محمد بن راشد  بن حمد آل محمود، يرتقي نسبه إلى الحسن المثني بن الحسن السبط بن علي بن  أبي طالب، فهو من أشراف أهل نجد المنسوبين إلى اليمامة التي هي مسكن  الأشراف القدماء.

ولادته ونشأته

     ولد الشيخ – رحمه الله – بحوطة بني تميم في شهر ذي القعدة من عام (1327هـ) وهي بلدة
     تقع جنوب الرياض عاصمة المملكة العربية السعودية.
     نشأ يتيماً لكون والده توفي وهو صغير، فصار يلي أمره والدته نورة بنت عبد العزيز أبو سعود
     الشثري، وهي امرأة صاحلة صوامة قوامة كثيرة الصدقة وكثيرة الدعاء والتضرع إلى الله في سجودها وكل
     حالاتها.
     ومن دعائها: ((اللهم احفظ عبد الله بن زيد في دينه ودنياه وانشر  فضله على خلقه كما نشرت شمسك على العباد، وأمده بالمال والبنين، واجعله  يعطي بيمينه ما لا تعلم شماله)).
طلبه للعلم

     كان الشيخ عاشقاً للعلم من صغره فحفظ القرآن بشكل متقن بعد أن  استكمل سبع عشرة سنة حيث قدموه في صلاح التراويح والقيام منذ حفظ القرآن،  وبدأت دراسته عند الشيخ عبد الملك بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ، ثم لازم خاله الشيخ  عبد العزيز بن محمد الشثري ملازمة تامة، فكان يقرأ عليه في اللليل وفي  النهار، ويسافر معه، ولم يزل منقطعاً إلى عام 1350هـ، ثم التحق بالشيخ محمد  بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ مفتي الديار السعودية، فأخذ يتعلم عليه.
     وفي سنة 1355هـ، سافر إلى قطر ليأخذ العلم عن الشيخ محمد بن عبد  العزيز المانع، وكان مشهوراً بسعة العلم والإطلاع والاجتهاد التام، فمكث  عنده أكثر من سنتين يتلقي عنه سائإ العلوم والفنون، فقرأ: ((بلوغ المرام في  الأحكام، ومختصر المقنع، والمفردات، ونظم مختصر ابن عبد القوي إلى باب  الزكاة، وألفية الحديث للأسيوطي، وألفية ابن مالك في النحو، وكتاب قطر  الندي)).
     وفي عام 1357هـ، التحق بفضيلة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ مرة أخرى للأخذ عنه.
التدريس في الحرم المكي الشريف

     كان من نعم الله تعالي على الشيخ عبد الله أن شرفه للقيام بمهمة  التدريس ونشر ما تعلمه من كبار المشايخ وأساتذته المهرة البارعين، ومن حسن  حظه أنه قد سنحت له هذه الفرصة الثمينة في أشرف بقعة وأفضل مكان لتأدية هذا  الواجب العظيم ألا وهو بيت الله الحرام، حيث اختاره الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم  ضمن ثمانية من أبرز تلاميذه للذهاب إلى مكة للوعظ والتدريس بها، فتوجه  الشيخ إلى مكة ومكث بها فترة للدراسة ثم خصص له كرسي للترديس في المسجد  الحرام، يقول الشيخ جاسم بن علي بن عبد الله: ((سافرنا للحج عام 1359هـ مع  الجد الشيخ عبد الله بن جاسم رحمه الله، وسمعنا ونحن بالحرم عن شيخ اسمه  ابن محمود له درس، فبحثنا عنه وسألنا حتي دلونا عليه، وكان شاباً أبيض ذو  لحية خفيفة، وكان يلقي درساً عن أحكام الحج، فجلسنا نستمع وكانت هذه أول  مرة أراه فيها)).
توليه القضاء في قطر

     في منتصف ذي القعدة من عام 1359هـ قدم الشيخ عبد الله بن قاسم آل  ثاني حاكم قطر، إلى مكة قاصداً الحج وبصحبته ابنه الشيخ حمد بن عبد الله  وعدد من كبار أفراد الأسرة الحاكمة والأعيان. وبعد أداء فريضة الحج طلبا من  الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود أن يبعث معهم برجل يصلح للقضاء والفتيا حيث كانت  قطر في ذلك الوقت بدون قاض بعد أن غادرها الشيخ محمد بن مانع الذي طلبه  الملك عبد العزيز من الشيخ عبد الله بن قاسم ليتولي الإشراف على التعليم في  المملكة الوليدة، وقد وقع اختيارهم على الشيخ عبد الله بن زيد بإيعاز من  الشيخ محمد بن مانع الذي رشحه لما رآه منه من سعة العلم والإطلاع. وقد صدر  الأمر إليه بالتوجه معهما في نفس السنة حيث تقلد أمانة القضاء في 15 من ذي  الحجة عام 1359هـ (1940م).
     كانت الفترة التي تولي فيها الشيخ القضاء هي في بداية تكوين الدولة  وكانت أجهزة الحكومة بسيطة وقليلة وإمكاناتها محدودة، وقد مر عليها ظرف  اقتصادي صعب مع أنهيار اللؤلؤ الطبيعي، وقد تولي الشيخ القضاء مع نشوب  الحرب العالمية الثانية التي استمرت ست سنوات، وتضررت منها دول الخليج حيث  انقطعت المؤن التي كانت تصل عن طريق البحر، وأدي ذلك إلى ازدياد نشاط  التهريب وارتفعت أسعار السلع إلى عشرة أضعاف أو أكثر مما تسب في عجز  الكثيرين من توفير لقمة العيش وكثرت الوفيات بسبب الجوع والأمراض.
     تصدي في بداية عمله للكثير من المشاكل المعقدة والمزمنة وبعضها  خلافات تراكمت عليها سنون لم يتم حلها، فكان موفقا في حل أي مشكلة مستعصية،  وقد استطاع في مدة وجيزة أن يحل الكثير من الخلافات القبلية خاصة في مناطق  الشمال بحي استقرت العلاقات بين القبائل هناك.
     وقد اشتهر في قضائه بتحري العدل والنزاهة، وكان لا يفرق في قضائه  بين كبير وصغير فالجميع أمام الحق سواء، ويتناقل الناس كثيرا من المواقف  التي حكم فيها لصالح أشخاص ضعاف ضد شيوخ ووجهاء، وهو يعتبر بحق مؤسس القضاء  الشرعي في قطر، حيث وضع نظام تسجيل الأحكام والقضايا لحفظها، ولم يكن  القضاة قبله يسجلون أحكامهم في سجلات، أو يكتبون الأحكام في صكوك، وإنما  يكتفون بكتابة ورقة مختصرة في يد صاحب الحق تثبت حقه ولا يوجد ما يقابلها  لدى القاضي.
مؤلفاته

     الحكم الجامعة في شتي العلوم النافعة.
يسر الإسلام في جواز رمي الجمار قبل الزوال.
مباحث التحقيق مع الصاحب الصديق.
سنة الرسول شقيقة القرآن.
الدلائل العقلية والنقلية بتفضيل الصدقة عن الميت على الضحية.
حجر ثمود.
الجهاد المشروع في الإسلام.
اجتماع أهل الإسلام على صعيد واحد كل عام.
أحكام عقود التأمين ومكانها من شريعة الدين.
جواز الاقتطاف من المسجد والمقبرة في حالة الحاجة وعموم المصلحة.
رسالة الخليج في منع الاختلاط وما ينجم عنه من مساوئ الأخلاق.
الإيمان بالقضاء والقدر على طريقة أهل السنة والأثر.
عقيدة الإسلام والمسملين.
انحراف الشباب عن الدين والتحاقهم بالمرتدين.
واجب المتعلمين والمسؤولين في المحافظة على أمور الدين.
حكمة التفاضل في الميراث بين الذكور والإناث.
حكمة تعدد الزوجات.
كلمة الحق في الاحتفال بمولد سيد الخلق.
كراهية التزوج بأهل الكتاب وعموم ضرره على البنين والبنات.
إتحاف الأحفياء برسالة الأنبياء.
الأخلاق الحميدة للمرأة المسلمة.
القول السديد في تحقيق الأمر المفيد.
نهاية المرأة الغربية بداية المرأة العربية.
منع تصوير شخصية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
المسكرات وعموما ضررها على الدين وعلى العقل وعلى المال والأهل والنسل والمجتمع.
حماية الدين والوطن من أفلام الخلاعة والفتن.
جواز تحديد الصداق وضعف معارضة المرأة في ذلك لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه.
الحكم الشرعي في إثبات رؤية الهلال.
كتاب الصيام.
الإيمان بالأنبياء بجملتهم، وضعف حديث أبي ذر في عددهم.
تثقيق الأذهان بعقيدة الإسلام والإيمان.
الأحكام الشرعية ومنافاتها للقوانين الوضعية.
تحريم الربا بأنواعه.
محق التبايع بالحرام ومنه التبايع بما يسمي البورصة.
أحكام قصرة الصلاة في السفر.
الحكم الشرعي في الطلاق السني والبدعي.
الملحق بالجهاد المشروع في الإسلام.
بطلان نكاح المتعة.
أحكام منسك حج بيت الله الحرام.
الاشتراكية الماركسية ومقاصدها السيئة.
الجندية عموم نفعها وحاجة المجتمع إليها.
الحكم الإقناعي في إبطال التلقيح الصناعي وما يسمي بشتل الجنين.
الحكم الشرعي في الطلاق السني والبدعي.

دعوة لحكام المسلمين للاهتمام بموضوع المبتعثين.
لا مهدي ينتظر بعد الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم خير البشر.
وفاته 

     بعد حياة حافلة في خدمة الإسلام والمسلمين أدي فيها الشيخ دوراً  مهماً وفاعلاً في الحياة العلمية والاجتماعية على نحو مشرف وغاية سامية  نبيلة؛ انتقل الشيخ إلى جوار ربه سبحانه وتعالي في حوالي الساعة التاسعة من  صباح يوم الخميس في أواخر العشر المباركة من شهر رمضان المبارك، وذلك في  اليوم الثامن والعشرين منه من عام 1417هـ الموافق للسادس من فبراير لعام  1997م عن عمر ناهز التسعين عاماً.
     صلى عليه بالمسجد الكبير، بعد صلاة عصر يوم الخميس، وقد أم المصلين  للصلاة عليه فضيلة الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي وقد ازدحمت جنبات المقبرة وغصت  بالناس وقد بكاه أهل قطر رجالاً ونساء، وقد رؤيت له رؤي حسنة قبل وفاته  وبعدها فجزاه الله خيراً وأدخله فسيح جناته وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.


   المصادر

     تحفة الودود في ترجمة علامة قطر عبد الله بن زيد آل محمود، لعمر تهاني ناجي مختار.
موقع أسرة آل محمود على الشبكة العنكبوتية.
منقول

*

----------

